
How (some of) your professors see you (2009) - danielam
http://edwardfeser.blogspot.com/2009/03/how-some-of-your-professors-see-you.html
======
louithethrid
One religon is replaced by another, one dogma and the unspeakable things and
unthink-able things that go along with it, is replaced by something other.

The basic constellation stays the same, sexual deviants pressured by loathing
heterosexuals into a social service in return for inklusion and protection
provided by the society ing general to the sanctioning third party in this
power-game. Cant we just guarantee this third party that yes, they dont have
too work for the rest of theire lives, yes they can live on wellfare and in
total freedom to do whatever and wherever they thrive but please stop messing
up the world with social terrorism?

Im so sick with every date trying to sniff out wether i have some "feeling" on
gay-politics because obviously that is needed social currency to man the
monastry of social justice. I dont care about gays, i dont care about the
whole thing, i want everybody to be happy in his/her/its own fashion, i just
dont want to have me and my freedom to be dragged into this culture war
between a old social-contract model and the new one. Because honestly- they
both suck.

~~~
npiazza83
I propose a common core for dating.

The first 3/4 of each initial pairing shall be spent picking out furnitue at
IKEA and the last quarter you both shall play portal 2 co-op.

There shall be an officiator and witness on hand to immediately marry you both
in the unlikely event that you survive either endeavor.

